# SRS 489 Visa Queries



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

I am one of the unlucky person who couldn't apply for NSW SS-190 in October intake . I cannot wait and watch the same situation in February opening. My occupation is "Mechanical Engineer" and IELTS minimum score is 6.5. So I have only one option open to apply now, 489-regional. And for my profession, only Southern Inland - NSW is offering for the SRS . before I proceed I have few questions in my mind which needs to be clarified. 

1. My Understanding is the visa will be valid for 4 years. Am I right?
2. My understanding is that to be eligible for the pathway-887 visa, I have to work-full time for 1 year in Southern Inland area + Live for 2 years in Southern Inland. Am I right?
3. Can this condition be done anytime within 4 years?
4. Can I live outside Southern Inland for a duration of time, say 1 year?
5. Can I work in metropolitan areas? Or do I have to work only in the regional areas? Or do I have to work only in Southern Inland?
6. If I don't have any work in the regional areas and I need to earn money, cannot I go to Sydney temporarily and work/Live there?
7. Can I live anywhere in the whole southern Inland areas and show it as evidence of living 2 years for the pathway visa? Or will they restrict to any specific town?
8. There is town called Queanbeyan in southern inland, which is only 15 Km from Canberra. Can I live in Queanbeyan and work in canberra for some time to earn some money?
9. Why this area, Southern Inland, offering SRS for all types of Engineering occupation? Is it an Industrial area? Is the infra-structure is being developed recently? Is it a fast developing area? How is the economic condition? Where is most of the Industries located in Southern-Inland? Which types of Industries are there?
10. Is there any University in that region? 
11. Can I study in Sydney or Canberra with this 489 Visa?
12. Can my wife do job/Study in Sydney or Canberra??
13. What are the other drawbacks of 489 visa other than this living/working barrier?

I know I have asked so many questions. But I have seen that peoples of this forum are kind enough to reply any types of queries  

Regards
Shakil


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Why 489 reginal sponsored (nSW) when other states are open for Mechnical Engg - 190 nomination like Victoria , tasmania , NT and Western Australia. Isnt it better to live and work in any of these states on 190 than being on 489 RS visa .


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You must live and work in the regional area. Working outside of that area will be a breach of your visa conditions and make your visa liable for cancellation.


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Why 489 reginal sponsored (nSW) when other states are open for Mechnical Engg - 190 nomination like Victoria , tasmania , NT and Western Australia. Isnt it better to live and work in any of these states on 190 than being on 489 RS visa .


Victoria and WA asked for IELTS 7 in each band. Tasmania needs job offer and NT - I dont understand at all..:wacko:


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

_shel said:


> You must live and work in the regional area. Working outside of that area will be a breach of your visa conditions and make your visa liable for cancellation.


Can I work in any Regional area or only in the designated regional area?? If I have to work only in Regional area than why they give 4 years visa and condition is to work 1 year to get PR?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

bossshakil said:


> Can I work in any Regional area or only in the designated regional area?? If I have to work only in Regional area than why they give 4 years visa and condition is to work 1 year to get PR?


 They give 4 years because not everyone moves to Australia immediately. They place the conditions on it because they can and it is what Australia needs. This visa is about fulfilling the states needs not yours. 

Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)
Requirements

You might be able to get this visa if:

you have lived for at least two years in a *specified regional area *of Australia
you have worked full time for 12 months in a *specified regional area of Australia*
you hold a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489), a Skilled Regional visa (subclasses 475, 487), a Skilled Independent visa (subclass 495), or a Skilled Designated Area visa (subclass 496)
or
Live and work in specified regional areas

*The requirements include having:*

lived in a regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area for at least two years if you were nominated by a state or territory government


Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
Your obligations
You and your family must comply with all visa conditions and Australian laws.

If you were nominated for this visa by a State or Territory government

*You must live, study and work in regional and low population-growth metropolitan area and comply with any residential conditions specified by the State or Territory government in your nomination*


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

489 does not give you medicare benefits.... you will have to buy your own Health Insurance... factor the costs in your workings.... also, if you want to pursue any further studies in any university, you will be considered as an "International Student" and will be paying much more than those who are on PR....


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> 489 does not give you medicare benefits.... you will have to buy your own Health Insurance... factor the costs in your workings.... also, if you want to pursue any further studies in any university, you will be considered as an "International Student" and will be paying much more than those who are on PR....


Thanks Huss81. It seems you are in Darwin..You applied for 190 but NT gave you 489 only.. Do they need Job offer for 489? Because it seems Darwin will be better than Southern Inland in terms of job vacancies . But it is way hotter


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

no they do not require any job offer... you would have to provide "evidence of employability"... which means you just have to print a few ads on seek / careerone.com and forward to them along with your application.... NT usually gives 489 unless you have strong ties to NT (immediate family etc)... No idea about SI.. but Darwin does have better employment opportunities for certain sectors as compared to other major cities.... 

after a while you get used to the heat... hey, atleast we don't have four seasons in one day!


----------



## adeel13 (May 15, 2014)

I am also in same pool and confused to go for southern inland 489 visa or wait for 190 nsw next 2015 rounds. 
Can you please give in detail about jobs availability in southern inland of my occupation i.e. 232513 production or plant engineer 


Regrds


----------



## adeel13 (May 15, 2014)

233513 is correct instead 232513


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

adeel13 said:


> 233513 is correct instead 232513


I have already applied for Southern Inland 489 out of disappointment from NSW 190 October intake and currently waiting for visa invite

Well adeel i have never been to Australia but a month's research into the job markit revealed me some facts.

1- many small scale industries are there around Queanbeyan. Bowral Moss vale and Mittagong. If i priorities then its best for civi and mechanical then electrical engineers then for Automation & control. I hope to contact them indiviisualy.


----------



## adeel13 (May 15, 2014)

Its good to share with you that i got invitation in my skill select from southern inland. 
My job code is prodution or plant engineer. 
I did not find any related job in this area but one thing which is persuading me to go for this visa. Its priority processing, i also have 5 years professional experience so i think it will give me more chnaces to apply in any related field. One of my friend told me that its not necessary that you will got job related to your experience whether you are on PR visa. Its hard to find jobs. One sholud be very lucky to get related field jobs. 
What is your opinion on it? We can share further information on emails. If you like to contact then message me


----------



## letnsetwork (Nov 11, 2014)

Adeel,

My name is Usman and I have the same insecurities like you. i would like to ask, if you have any knowledge, that what is job possibility reaching there doesn't matter white or blue collar.

Usman.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

letnsetwork said:


> Adeel,
> 
> My name is Usman and I have the same insecurities like you. i would like to ask, if you have any knowledge, that what is job possibility reaching there doesn't matter white or blue collar.
> 
> Usman.


usman have u applied for 489 yuet or just deciding?

kindly share ur timelines,

by the way today i have got skill select invite (489) southern inland


----------



## letnsetwork (Nov 11, 2014)

well! i am waiting for this Jan 2015 and then i will apply for 489 meanwhile i am doing IELTS again, hoping if i get 7 each this time. 

it will be really appreciated if you guys can share job opportunities doesn't matter if it's white collar or blue.


----------



## adeel13 (May 15, 2014)

I think at that time regional skilled occupation list will be updated and occupation might not remain in that region. So, i am not taking that risk and going to apply for 489 invitation 

Every person has his own priorities so decide what you want and what you like


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

Guys, you dont need to write only ielts, from 23rd November department is accepting Toefl scores n PTE scores. ..so PTE is bit easier exam n we will get definitely good scores as it's a internet based n u can def get scores of 7 or equivalent 8 Ielts band. .....so dont waste ur time in writing ielts......want to know about PTE...just follow PTE academic thread on expat forum. ....


----------



## pdduc13 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dear guys*

It seems that all of us who got a Skill Assessment of Plant Engineering 233513 will have to apply for Southern Inland for 489 (if we do NOT have ielts all bands over 7 yet). Can i ask several questions:

1) How long does it approximately take to acquire 489 visa from the day you submit documents to Southern Inland office (I already got invitation from Southern Inland, but I have not applied yet)?

2) I am in Australia now with TR visa (Temporary Resident) which still has 1 more year before being expired. However, I want to come back my country and then apply 489 offshore due to a number of personal reasons. So when I apply 489, I am not allowed to travel to Australia before visa is granted. For example, in the worst case, my 489 visa is not granted, can I still come back Australia with Temporary Resident visa before the expiration date?

3) About the jobs and career at Southern Inland, does every one has any ideas about that? Can you share? Because we are all engineers, some are professional, some are just fresh graduates like me. So I hope we can share interests together.

4) Is the Southern Inland only place that we can apply for 489 if we do not get ielts all bands over 7? Or is there some where else accept our 489 application without all-bands-over-7 ?

Thank you guys very much.


----------



## pdduc13 (Feb 19, 2015)

pdduc13 said:


> It seems that all of us who got a Skill Assessment of Plant Engineering 233513 will have to apply for Southern Inland for 489 (if we do NOT have ielts all bands over 7 yet). Can i ask several questions:
> 
> 1) How long does it approximately take to acquire 489 visa from the day you submit documents to Southern Inland office (I already got invitation from Southern Inland, but I have not applied yet)?
> 
> ...


----------



## pdduc13 (Feb 19, 2015)

Any one move to Southern Inland yet?


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi guys 
New to the thread ...
I would like to ask about subclass 489 validity in Australia, I know it last for four years, but since when? Is it start from the day of grant or landing day. Also, if I left oz within the four years period to my home country did DIBP exclude this period?


----------



## AlexanderColombia (Jun 30, 2015)

sam657 said:


> usman have u applied for 489 yuet or just deciding?
> 
> kindly share ur timelines,
> 
> by the way today i have got skill select invite (489) southern inland


Hi Mate!
Have you moved to southern inland?. Any advise, which town offers better job opportunities. I'm industrial engineer, waiting for my visa 489. Thanks!!!


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

pdduc13 said:


> Any one move to Southern Inland yet?


I am also production engineer and Planning to land in southern inland region by 15th Nov 2015. if anybody already landed to southern inland region. pls share your experience about accommodation and job market.

pls reply.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi.
Would like to know if how you folks rent out an apartment in the Southern Inland without being employed? Because I've read from the domain.au and realestate website that before renting, there will be a viewing for the apartment first and you should have an employment information or in such. 
I am expecting my visa to be granted early next year. So,I am on a hunt for an apartment to live in.


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

innipat3 said:


> I am also production engineer and Planning to land in southern inland region by 15th Nov 2015. if anybody already landed to southern inland region. pls share your experience about accommodation and job market.
> 
> pls reply.:confused2::confused2:



Hi @innipat3 , how's your job hunting in Southern Inland NSW?


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

downunder15 said:


> Hi @innipat3 , how's your job hunting in Southern Inland NSW?


I m in Sydney right now , I will move Queanbeyan shortly and start my job search there.


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

innipat3 said:


> I m in Sydney right now , I will move Queanbeyan shortly and start my job search there.


@innipat3, Is it difficult to find an apartment in Queanbeyan without having a job first?


----------



## 1350553 (Nov 6, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> 489 does not give you medicare benefits.... you will have to buy your own Health Insurance... factor the costs in your workings.... also, if you want to pursue any further studies in any university, you will be considered as an "International Student" and will be paying much more than those who are on PR....


Hi, question - when you applied for NT 190, they just came back to you and offered you the 489?

Cheers


----------

